# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ > سوال: قرار دادن لینک برنامم تو سایت

## neda_dela

اگه بخوام لینک پروژم رو قرار بدم تا دوستان بتونن اونو مشاهده و بررسی کنن باید چی  کار کنم؟ 
مدتیه که کسی نتونسته جواب سوالمو بده.

----------


## saeeedft

برید سایت rapidshare.com ، بعد سایتتونو دانلود کنید، ادرس اونو به اینجا لینک کنید، حالا مشکل پروژه تون چی هستش؟(البته اول ضمیمه که در بالا هست رو امتحان کنید)

----------

